# Why do driver's licence photos always look bad?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

For me anyway. I look like a mutant and I'm serious! I'm not exaggerating. People say that theirs look bad but they don't. I have small eyes but every licence I have had makes it look worse. My eyes decrease to a squint and my eye bags are clearly visible, whereas when I take photos of myself or when I look in the mirror I look fine.

I don't know what to believe. Am I as ugly as my licence makes me out to be? I know it has to do with the camera they use and we're not allowed to smile and look solemn but I still don't understand how I could look that hideous. Call me dramatic but the other day when I went to update my address and actually paid to get a new photo taken I was a bit optimistic that it would turn out decent but of course it did not and I got so depressed over it and almost suicidal. Of course, it would be ridiculous just to be suicidal over something as trivial as that but the depression and feeling worthless adds up.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I always look like **** in photos. I don't have a driver's licence, but I look terrible on my passport photo. :|


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My guess is because they are fake.U can bye any licence in South AFrica for under 10$.Even a gun licence!

That's why i became terrorist.Its cheap and very fun.!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cause the D.M.V. is a depressing place.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

because they're not photographers. They don't touch up your picture. They just take it as quickly as possible so you make way for the next 100 people waiting in line.

the equipment they use is also designed to get the applicants out the door as quickly as possible.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah i look weird.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mine looks good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I can relate. :/ My driver's license picture is really bad because when it was taken, I was 9 months pregnant at the time.....red, bloated face...lol it's *really* bad. But that was 5 years ago and I've lost over 70 lbs since then so it looks nothing like me....but yeah, I can understand the depression over something like that. :rain


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

everyone must not look good in their driver's license

(don't worry, I totally can relate!)


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I really think its the lighting plus camera quality. Lol no one pic looks good!! At least no one I know :b


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My first driver's license photo looked dreadful but I renewed it last month and it looks a lot better because I had my hair styled good and the lady was nice enough to let me have it re taken 3 times before accepting it. Last time they just took the first shot and it was hideous.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ckg2011 said:


> Cause the D.M.V. is a depressing place.


Yeah. Can't wait to get the hell out of there, after they take your money.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Well on my learner's I look like I'm about to kill someone.


Oh wait, I look like that in every picture.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My ID look's like ****. I've lost about 60 pounds since then. Even now if I took a picture my ID would look like **** though.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I look bad in mine too, but then again, I look bad in all pictures.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My gf went with me to get my license renewed, a few weeks before she died. I was in a really grumpy mood (about having my picture taken). I stood waiting for the flash to go off and just before it did, my girl said, in a voice loud enough for everyone in line to hear "Hey! Think about what we're gonna do later on tonight!!!"

I have this biggest, goofiest grin on my face. Everyone in line, even the dps people believe it or not, just died laughing. I wanted to tunnel my way out of there through the floor. I think I turned ten different shades of red.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I look like I always do


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine looks horrible just like in every other photo


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting my driver's license renewed because I look dreadfully horrible in it. I'm going to smile next time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I always look high or fat lol.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I look hideous in mine! It looks like I gained about 25 pounds in it


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

It's because the lighting sucks and the people taking them (at least in my case) could care less how it turns out.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I always wish I knew the person taking the photo so I could tell them to take it again, dammit.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know cuz I still don't have mine


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> Mine looks good.


Same here. I thought mine was going to turn out bad because I'm not photogenic at all. But mine actually doesn't look that bad. I just had mine retaken though. My original looked pretty bad, haha.

The funny part on getting my drivers license renewed was I learned my height hasn't changed since I was 16, but I have lost 40lbs. I was 170lbs when my original was taken :/


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

It's because when it's being checked by the police, your not going to be looking good. So it aids identification.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, mine looks pretty bad. I look tired and angry. My hair's abnormally limp too. I was hoping they'd retake the photo last month because I wasn't a "learner" anymore but they didn't. Ah well. I'm just glad I don't usually look like that.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

because no one likes going to the dmv?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I took my dl photo back when I was 18 and it looks ok. I haven't updated because I'm scared at what it's going to turn out like! Probably something like this-->:troll I'm not very photogenic at all, imo.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ironically, my ID is the only photo is think i genuinely look good in. Pretty hilarious.


----------

